# RBT February '13 Meeting



## cripple469 (21/2/13)

The Righteous Brewers of Townsville will be holding their second meeting of the year this Saturday the 23rd of February at 2PM at RBT Headquarters (Heatley Warriors Soccer Clubhouse in Garbutt). Chances are it won't be 45C like January so conditions should be a little easier to handle.

As usual, there will be homebrew, scintillating conversation and probably a discussion or presentation on something (this is yet to be decided). 

If you can make it, bring along some homebrew, $5 to cover rent and make sure you have a safe and legal method of getting home.


----------



## cripple469 (23/2/13)

In addition, Russell will be presenting on 'Malting Your Own Grain'. Please bring your toughest questions.


----------

